# Trying to get SHREDDED



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Im currently cutting up with a keto diet. Its going great so far and im going to be adding in some supplements to hopefully improve fatloss furthur. Ive recently been paid so its time to get ordering. Im thinking something like this:

2 wks on 2 wks off Albuterol

2 wks on 2 wks off Ephedrine HCL, Caffeine and Aspirin

So ill be taking Albuterol for 2 wks then ECA for 2 wks

as Im on a Keto diet Ill also be using Metformin throughout along with Vanadium and Yohimbe.

For general health and joints I also use, Multi Vitamins and Minerals, Omega 3+6+9, Cod liver oil and Glucosamine.

If there's anything you see here that you think it a waste of time please give me feedback and before someone says it, yes i realise diet and training have to be in order first and they are ive read Bodyopus and ive been training hard for 3 years now. I cut from 16 stone 7 (of pure fat) to 10 stone 2 (looked quite ill) and bulked up to 14 stone 10 (mainly muscle but obviously gained abit of fat) and now im cutting to try and get as shredded as i can before the winter/christmas food fest. Thanks in advance for your advice and wish me luck!


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck with your goals mate


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Gonna order this stuff either tonight or tomorrow so does anyone have any last minute advice


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

progress pics?


----------



## d.m.k (Sep 1, 2010)

sounds good mate how much ECA will you be taking per day?


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

sounds good fella will be keeping a eye on this thread


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Unfortunately I have been ill. I had the flu and havent been able to train. I am back on it now and will be continuing as planned. As for progress pics I may or may not put some up depending on how well this works


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Sy. said:


> What made you choose Alb over clen mate?


Availability really. Alb is much easier for me to obtain. I may try clen at some point in the future if I can get some.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

you already look amazingly shredded on your avi mate, but best of luck, these results will be badass :lol:


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

d.m.k said:


> sounds good mate how much ECA will you be taking per day?


Ephedrine 18mg Caffeine 180mg Aspirin 150mg for one dose and I'll be taking it three times daily


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

is that you in the avatar?


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Just to clarify people the Avi is Jim Cordova of WNBF fame


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

wondered hehe.

good choice with alblutrol much safer for you.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Guys, in with an update. The ECA is plain ridiculous. Still recovering from illness but as a result of my pre gym ECA still putting in a good/increased performance in the gym. Also two days into metformin as it finally arrived. Started at 500mcg a day, will up this next week to 1000mcg and 1500mcg the week after that. Next week will also be my first week on albuterol which im now combining with 50mcg of T3. Will keep you posted on how it goes. Started introducing cardio back into my routine as my illness fades currently at 20mins on the exercise bike everyday and 1hr 30mins kickboxing class once a week.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Today is chest day by the way.... looking forward to hitting that bench with ECA under my belt


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

First Kickboxing class yesterday whilst on ECA. Never sweat so much in my life. Def woke up visibly leaner this morning. So far I'd say everything is going very well indeed. Not struggling with the diet and generally enjoying it. Doesnt feel like a diet really due to the types of foods Im eating. Will keep you posted.


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Lycan Prince said:


> Today is chest day by the way.... looking forward to hitting that bench with ECA under my belt


How did the benching go?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Lycan Prince said:


> Hi Guys, in with an update. The ECA is plain ridiculous. Still recovering from illness but as a result of my pre gym ECA still putting in a good/increased performance in the gym. Also two days into metformin as it finally arrived. Started at 500mcg a day, will up this next week to 1000mcg and 1500mcg the week after that. Next week will also be my first week on albuterol which im now combining with 50mcg of T3. Will keep you posted on how it goes. Started introducing cardio back into my routine as my illness fades currently at 20mins on the exercise bike everyday and 1hr 30mins kickboxing class once a week.


Thats alot of stimulants from every direction. be careful mate.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

ardsam said:


> How did the benching go?


Got up to 100kg on the incline bench with a very wide grip which is pretty good for me. 3 sets of 8 on that and one at 90kg and one at 80kg.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> Thats alot of stimulants from every direction. be careful mate.


Thanks dude I will be. Its not gonna be for too long and the cycling should help.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Today is my first day on Albuterol and T3. Annoyingly Despite having planned everything to the T it has only occurred to me today that the T3 is in 25mcg tablets not 50mcg. Fortunately I have enough for this not to be a problem but im not sure if i should have two 25mcg doses a day or take 50mcg all at once. So far everything has been going well last week i dropped 6 lbs. I carbed up at the weekend so I imagine I'll be a bit heavier today but ill weigh myself at the gym later. Will also be upping my cardio from today onwards.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

What brand of eph is it?

Good luck man, sounds like you got it all planned out.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> What brand of eph is it?
> 
> Good luck man, sounds like you got it all planned out.


I just got Chesteze in the end. Fortunately there are lots of pharmacies around me so I can get alot a once.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

To anyone who says you dont get shakes on albuterol, you're a liar  well at least in my experience you are. Im on day two of albuterol and I'm a little shakey. Its not bad its just for little movements like typing or picking up the phone that is a tad annoying, but its bareable. Did 5x5 training yesterday at the gym for back, rear delts and tris. Went well 120kg on the underhand bent over row; took the delt rows up to 45kg dumbells and the close grip bench I used 90kg. Also did wide grip pull ups and rope extensions. In addition to the 20 mins bike ride ive been doing i also went for a 20 min run yesterday and I think i'll be doing this every day from now on. It might be a tad early to tell (so this may just be in my head) but I can feel the albuterol and T3 working. Im kinda warm inside, a bit shakey and I got some seriously high energy levels  The walk to anf rom work yesterday took about half the time it normally does, it was like my legs were turbo charged. Might weigh myself tonight at the gym, I know its best to go by how you feel and look but it is satisfying to see the weight go down. Should also mention that as I seem to be handling the Metformin well I'm already up to 1500mg a day. Will keep you updated.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Lycan Prince said:


> Today is my first day on Albuterol and T3. Annoyingly Despite having planned everything to the T it has only occurred to me today that the T3 is in 25mcg tablets not 50mcg. Fortunately I have enough for this not to be a problem but im not sure if i should have two 25mcg doses a day or take 50mcg all at once. So far everything has been going well last week i dropped 6 lbs. I carbed up at the weekend so I imagine I'll be a bit heavier today but ill weigh myself at the gym later. Will also be upping my cardio from today onwards.


I take all my t3 in the morning 15 min before food. Food seems to cancel it out so you need to give it time to absorb on its own.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> I take all my t3 in the morning 15 min before food. Food seems to cancel it out so you need to give it time to absorb on its own.


Thanks I think you can have some reps for that


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Today my heart rate feels rather fast....I may have to try a lower dose of albuterol tomorrow as this does concern me. Has anyone else had experience with this?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> I take all my t3 in the morning 15 min before food. Food seems to cancel it out so you need to give it time to absorb on its own.


yeps its to do with the change in acidity in the stomach. Take thyroid meds on an empty stomach, all at once, first thing in the morning, and 30mins before food is the min..


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Lycan Prince said:


> Today my heart rate feels rather fast...


is it palpitations or just faster?

it might be your heart getting used to the increase in thyroid. when did you start T3?


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> is it palpitations or just faster?
> 
> it might be your heart getting used to the increase in thyroid. when did you start T3?


I started it on Monday along with the Albuterol, I've taken a day off from albuterol but I still had the T3 this morning and i feel fine. No fast heart rate or tremors. I have a slightly swollen lip which i think is a mild allergic reaction to the high dose of albuterol. So I've not taken albuterol today and gona get some benadryl later if its still a problem after that i think it will be contact my GP time. I doubt I'll have to do that tho like I said its pretty mild.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi guys and girls, still no albuterol today gonna stay off it till monday then start at around 8mg a day and build it up from there. Still taking my T3 had it this morning as soon as I woke up 45mins before food. Keto is going well Im about 8lbs lighter so far. Amazing breakfast this morning of sausages and bacon. Got me some steak in a bit too. Definately looking leaner. Still got about 10 weeks worth of T3, albuterol and ECA. Really looking forward to my carb up this weekend, im absolutely dying for some carbs  . Once this cut is over its onto my first prohormone cycle of epistane (Ive gone for havoc by RPN) for 6 weeks at 30/30/30/40/40/40 and got me some nolva for a 4 week PCT at 20/20/20/20. Exciting stuff for me. Can't wait to be having carbs with every meal again either lol.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello all. I'm back on the Albuterol today. Starting out at 8mg a day for a while. Had a slight set back this weekend in the form of a friends 21st with a free bar thrown in for good measure. Back to the diet now tho. Will be eating some bacon in a minute. Did a 45 min uphill fast walk on the treadmill yesterday. Tonight is Upper body strength and will hopefully be a good sessio (hoping to break my personal best on most lifts). Will also do 20 mins on the stair climber after.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

reaaaaallly struggling with the carb urges this week and im only a couple of days in lol. It may have something to do with the fact that there is a ridiculous amount of reeces peanut butter cups in my house at the moment. Still on 8mg of Albuterol at the moment and i'm handling it alot better. Tonight is lower body strength and to be honest i cant be bothered  fortunately i have a good training partner so all will be well.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Im ridiculously hungry today. I stupidly left my food in the fridge at home this morning and I'm about ready to eat my arm. I havent skipped a meal in around 3 years and i have forgotten what its like to be this hungry. Not good for my carb cravings either as I work in a office full of women constantly smashing chocolate bars, biscuits, sandwhiches etc. tis a hard day. really happy with results for far gone from around 13stone 10 down to 12 stone 12 already. Looking loads leaner. Hopefully this will continue. Gonna run home at lunch time and get some damn food in me. Upped the albuterol to 16mg today had 8mg already and will have 8mg before this evenings kick boxing class. Been hitting the cardio more too. Did twenty mins on the stair climber after legs and abs yesterday. Burnt 350kcal and climbed 150 floors which is a personal best. I know personal best in cardio dont mean much to the average bodybuilder but I got to make it competitive some how or I'll stop doing it  thats it for today peace out.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello again, diet has worked very well this week dropped alot of weight and leaned out alot. Im down about 7lbs from monday. Strength and muscle size still the same so gotta be doing something right  Two more days left of T3 and Albuterol and then its back on the ECA. Mates going for a nandos later which Im massively looking forward to lol. Also looking forward to the Gym later. Its Shoulders, Chest and Biceps tonight, my favourtie session. Gonna hit 105kg on the bench tonight for at least 3 of my 5 sets. And might up the shoulder press to 60kg each hand. Feeling goood for some heavy ass weight today. The only down side so far is my impatience lol gonna be doing my first prohormone cycle after I lean out and keep thinking about this. Im making great progress but because I wanna jump on that bulk it still isn't enough some how. Will soldier on tho


----------

